# Passat B5.5 - Headlights aim too low. How to adjust?



## skelton (Jan 10, 2001)

The headlights aim too low even I turn the height adjustment to the highest. I need to re-aim the lights. A message on the light case tells me to "read manual to adjust the angle". But I can find nothing regarding to this job in the manual. Anyone knows how to adjust? Thanks!!


----------



## HIDGolf (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Passat B5.5 - Headlights aim too low. How to adjust? (skelton)*

If this is your first car with projector lamps, measure your headlamp aim first. Park you car on level ground with more than half a tank of fuel and normal load. check tire pressure.
when parked perpendicular with the headlamps point towards a wall 25ft away, measure the distance from the center of your low beam projector to the ground on each side. then measure the between your left and right headlamp. Plot this infomation on the wall, directly infront of your car. Turn your low beams on. Measure 3 to 4 inches down from your center of low beam projector mark on the wall. This is where your cut off should be. the cutoff looks like __/__/ on most projector lamps.
Because of the sharp cut off found on most projector lamps today, it can give the impression that you are loosing light. The sharp cut off is a good thing. iF reduces glare for yourself and oncoming drivers. If your lamps are out of alignment, a dealer should take care of it under warrenty.
If your lamps are out of wack and you want to correct it yourself, I dont have any experience with the stock halogen lamps, but the BiXenon B5.5 lamps you have to turn the vertical and horizontal adjustment knobs at the same time to move the lamp. Pretty sure you need to have fairly long torx or phillips head screwdrivers. Sorry but its been almost a year since I touched a B5.5.


----------

